# Mosquito lagoon advice



## tide96

Hey guys, im fairly new to this site and see that you all seem to be very friendly and helpful to others and i was just trying to figure out what the hell im doing wrong when i fish this area!!! Im not used to getting skunked during a fishing trip  just looking for any advice or general areas/spots that are a good place to start. Ive been putting in at riverbreeze and going through slippery creek and pulling off on different flats but just dont seem to have much luck. Ive caught one red and about 5 trout in about 5 trips out there so its been a little frustrating to say the least. i see some reds and ive been fishing near bait pods but havent been able to get much of a bite...Thank yall


----------



## Ethan_W

I’m no expert on the lagoon by any means. However, I can tell you this, there are fish literally EVERYWHERE, so deciding where to go is always kind of a crap shoot. All those flats south of slippery are a good start. Open up the google maps and have a look around the day before you go fish. Check out some spots you’ve never been to and give them a shot. It’s a big place and there’s a lot of water to cover.

As far as your hookup ratio is concerned, remember that the reds and trout in the lagoon get pressured pretty damn heavy. Some days I’ve seen them turn down live baits and practically laugh at you when you toss a fly their way. Other days they are happy and willing to eat whatever you throw at them. 

How are you fishing? Fly? Artificial? Soaking baits? Poling? Trolling?


----------



## tide96

i actually went out yesterday and caught that one red, but im using artificial, topwater like skitterwalks in the mornings and swimbaits, and other soft plastics after im not getting any top water action. and a mix of polling and trolling. if its deep enough i use my trolling motor if it starts hitting the bottom i switch to the pole. ive heard not to even use trolling motors from some people..any opinion? caught my first red just south of slippery on those flats sort of near the entrance to slippery from bissette bay.


----------



## el9surf

My advice is to lower your expectations. The management of the lagoon is really sad. The lagoon isn't always as easy to fish as people make it sound. Sure it has it's days but the traffic, constant pressure and water issues have taken their toll. There is a lot of grass loss which means there are a lot more people concentrating in smaller areas. Add in a bunch of people running where it's not necessary and you have fish afraid of their own shadow. Just wait, the tournaments are about to start up.....


----------



## tide96

youre from sanford? me too haha! Yesterday was nice though, not to many people on the water at all. gotta love the weekdays. I plan on going back out sunday


----------



## Ethan_W

I would have to agree with el9. Most days in the lagoon sticking a few fish is a good day. Yes, pole everywhere you can and explore as much of the lagoon as you can. Give it time and you’ll find little nooks and crannies where you’ll consistently see fish.


----------



## Viking1

Time on the water is the best way to improve success. Good Luck!


----------



## Webeboatin

Keep track of when where wind/tide/time of day each successful trip and you will strings together some catches together in notime. All good advice above, especially that these fish are getting more skittish each passing day. Fish different areas all of the time. I took a charter before I bought my boat... That guide covered 30miles that day. It's a vast area and don't expect fish up in skinny water all the time, there are a lot of areas where they feed in slightly deeper water and you may just be motoring through them to go looking for tails. This winter has been maddening for me because I mostly fish summer water levels. Good luck!


----------

